# AI to Seattle for Lewis?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers Trade 
Allen Iverson 
Greg Buckner 
04 2nd rounder 

Sonics Trade 
Rashard Lewis 
Calvin Booth 
Antonio Daniels 
04 1st rounder


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

The question is WHY seattle is doing this? unless they want AI at POINT and let BARRY walk. They already got RAY at SG, i dont see a fit for AI at SEATTLE. BTW SONICS are giving way to much. 2nd rounder has to go for PHILLY and minus the 1st rounder from the SONICS and throw in a SECOND rounder. :yes:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dude, I am a Seattle fan.

My lineup

AI
Ray
Radmanovic
Collision
First Round Pick at Center

Barry is already as good as gone.

I realyl think this is a good trade for both parties


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

IF Rashard worked hard, no doubt I would do it....


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Dude, I am a Seattle fan.
> 
> My lineup
> ...


so you are saying trade the first round pick and have the pick at center??? no way you are gonna get a second round center to start in the west.

i like the base of the idea but there are too mant contingencies to make it work....

a) the biggest and most important one would be to keep barry. i view barry as the best possible backcourt match to AI (how i hate the AI). Tall enough to guard the opposing SG, good enough to get the rest of the team involved, but at the same time not ruining the one man show that iverson needs to run.

b) first rounder needs to be dropped from the trade (at least this years) and used on the first of two big men.

c) ray allen needs to be traded for a star caliber big man... preferrably someone who could play center. Just off the top of my head comes detroit. If the resign sheed and okur and still have milicic on the bench maybe they could trade allen for some sort of wallace/prince package. (i know detroit has rip and i dont know how much of an upgrade allen is but its jsut first thing off the top of my head)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

To be honest, I'd rather get Radmonavic than Rashard Lewis. Shard has tons of talent, but he's not really as aggressive as he should be, with the size he has he should be utilizing it a little more to his advantage. Vlad has a smaller contract, and in the right system he would be allowed to flourish.

And if such a deal would happen, I think Allen would probably be shipped someone else in the deal, or in a completely separate deal, because Iverson and Ray Allen's styles don't really complement the others at all.


----------



## Wmarine (Apr 8, 2004)

That would be crazy to trade AI for Lewis


----------



## Wmarine (Apr 8, 2004)

only players AI should be traded for is KOBE or TMAC


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wmarine</b>!
> only players AI should be traded for is KOBE or TMAC


you are overrating AI too much!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I wouldnt want Lewis.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would be a great deal for the Sonics. Ray Allen is definitely someone who could share the backcourt with AI. AI needs to move to point guard at this stage of his career, and playing next to Ray would be the best possible way to do it.

I would not send the 1st round pick from Seattle in the deal. If only because I don't think Philly values Iverson THAT much.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> you are overrating AI too much!!


I think you are undervaluing AI just a little with that statement.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you are undervaluing AI just a little with that statement.


Well I might be but to me I don't think I was. I mean he is a guy that will shoot if he has the chance instead of passing it. He doesn't go to practices. Doesn't like his coach if they don't agree with him. Also he is injury-proned but does play through it.Plus IMO he is declining a good amount.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If this trade happens, try to trade Big Dog with Coleman for AD and JYD...

AD has a expiring contract... and Bulls desperated need a SF.
JYD can bring energy from the bench.. and Coleman can give experience and size to baby Bulls


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> If this trade happens, try to trade Big Dog with Coleman for AD and JYD...
> 
> AD has a expiring contract... and Bulls desperated need a SF.
> JYD can bring energy from the bench.. and Coleman can give experience and size to baby Bulls


The Sixers would still have to take on two remaining seasons of a rotting career of Antonio Davis, and an obnoxious contract for JYD. And would the Bulls really be willing to take on Glenn Robinson after the Jalen Rose project?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Replace Luke Ridnour with antonio daniels and I think that would be a done deal. The Sixers would be a cold *** squad if they got Ridnour and Lewis on the team and then grab a capable SG out of the draft.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> If this trade happens, try to trade Big Dog with Coleman for AD and JYD...
> 
> AD has a expiring contract... and Bulls desperated need a SF.
> JYD can bring energy from the bench.. and Coleman can give experience and size to baby Bulls


AD doesn't have an expiring contract. It expires in 06 while Robinson is 05. JYD could be a nice defensive compliment to Dalembert.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Replace Luke Ridnour with antonio daniels and I think that would be a done deal. The Sixers would be a cold *** squad if they got Ridnour and Lewis on the team and then grab a capable SG out of the draft.


Sonics wouldn't put their future PG in the trade. Daniels isn't that bad anyways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iverson is going to have to move to the PG spot, but will be happy taking 15-18 as opposed to 20-23 shots per game. If he is, then I would swing that deal in a second.

AI and Ray in the backcourt with Collison and Radman at the forwards and Murray and Ridnour off the bench

PG - Iverson/Ridnour
SG - Allen/Murray
SF - Vlad/Sesay/Buckner
PF - Collison/Evans
C - Harrison(Araujo)*/James/Potapenko

Use the first round pick on David Harrison or Rafael Araujo. They will at least be able to defend and rebound. With Collison back the Sonics will finally have someone who has moves down low. Also Vlad should flourish with Lewis finally gone (he is so overrated, I didn't want to say it before but man he does nothing but shoot from the perimeter). 

Also why would anyone want Big Dog? He is a cancer and no team will take him. He is stuck with the Sixers till that contract expires.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Sonics wouldn't put their future PG in the trade. Daniels isn't that bad anyways.


If they take Iverson, Ridnour would be the future backup.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> If they take Iverson, Ridnour would be the future backup.


No what I mean is if Allen leaves then AI would move to SG and Ridnour would start at PG. Ridnour would start in 2 or 3 years anyways so that would make him their future PG. Plus he still would get good minute if they did get AI.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Also why would anyone want Big Dog? He is a cancer and no team will take him. He is stuck with the Sixers till that contract expires.


He has an big expiring contract so they would have a good amount of cap room.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Also Vlad should flourish with Lewis finally gone (he is so overrated, I didn't want to say it before but man he does nothing but shoot from the perimeter).


:grinning:

That's exactly why I'd rather have Radmanovic instead of Lewis. I've thought Vlad has had potential for a couple years. If the Sixers acquired Lewis I'd be dissapointed, especially since the team would still lack size. I could deal with receiving Radmanovic, if he's allowed to be more aggressive in a system, he'd flourish.


----------

